# Aggiornamento hardware

## caio

Ciao a tutti,

qualche tempo fa in un thread avevo trovato qualcosa riguardo quest'argomento ma non sono ancora riuscito a rintracciarlo.

Avrei intenzione di aggiornare il mio sistema passando da un'architettura a 32bit ad una a 64bit (sempre in ambito AMD).

Per mantenere il mio sistema attuale cosa è consigliabile fare?

Reinstallare tutto con le giuste CFLAGS, CHOST e ricompilare l'attuale contenuto di world?

E' possibile ottenere un sistema pulito cambiando CFLAGS e CHOST e ricompilando da zero glibc, sistema base e world?

----------

## Peach

 *caio wrote:*   

> Per mantenere il mio sistema attuale cosa è consigliabile fare?
> 
> Reinstallare tutto con le giuste CFLAGS, CHOST e ricompilare l'attuale contenuto di world?
> 
> E' possibile ottenere un sistema pulito cambiando CFLAGS e CHOST e ricompilando da zero glibc, sistema base e world?

 

ciao, premetto che non sono il mago dei 64bit, ma magari un'idea me la sono fatta a riguardo:

cambiando cflags e chost secondo me vai via di testa, anche perché rischi che nel processo di ricompilazione qualcosa si spacchi e vada a monte tutto. L'idea più sana, per ri-ottenere un sistema che ricorda quello che hai attualmente a 32bit è quello di salvarti world e /etc/ e reinstallare da zero tramite livecd. Questo è secondo me, sicuramente qualcuno più afferrato c'è di sicuro, ma non vedo procedure pulite per ottenere quello che vuoi tu.

ciao

----------

## caio

ok grazie, come (purtroppo) pensavo.

Il dubbio mi è venuto perchè mi sembrava di aver letto qualche tempo fa qualche suggerimento in merito a cosa fare dopo un aggiornamento hardware senza dover reinstallare da 0 il sistema, ma forse non implicava un cambio di architettura così radicale.

----------

## randomaze

Se ne é parlato di recente anche qu.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Se avessi reinstallato subito tutto ... avrei risparmiato almeno una settimana  :Razz: 

----------

## Danilo

A suo tempo ho reinstallato tutto portandomi dietro solo la directory home.

Se il nuovo hardware ha qualcosa di particolare hai gia' il tuo daffare per risolvere le varie cose.

A me quello che mi fece perdere tempo furono i driver nvidia.

----------

## caio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> A suo tempo ho reinstallato tutto portandomi dietro solo la directory home.
> 
> Se il nuovo hardware ha qualcosa di particolare hai gia' il tuo daffare per risolvere le varie cose.
> 
> A me quello che mi fece perdere tempo furono i driver nvidia.

 

bene...mi sta per arrivare l'hardware per cui riprendo il thread...

Beh il nuovo hardware qualcosa di particolare ce l'ha, è un AMD X2 64bit con una scheda madre con chipset Nvidia NF4.

Spero non mi daranno problemi, l'attuale piattaforma con NF2 è sempre andata benissimo per cui spero di non impazzire troppo a configurarla.

L'unica cosa è che mi dovrò documentare bene in merito alle ottimizzazioni per la nuova CPU, non vorrei che rimanesse al di sotto delle proprie possibilità  :Very Happy: 

Quindi in teoria potrebbe bastare salvarsi il file world, copiare dentro nel nuovo sistema la vecchia /etc e basta? (la home sta gia su una partizione a se).

Per l'installazione del vecchio mondo basta copiare il file di world nel posto giusto al momento dell'installazione o è meglio usare xargs dopo aver installato il sistema base?

----------

## .:chrome:.

non penso proprio sia una buona idea quella di copiare il file world.

genereresti solo una situazione di transizione in cui il sistema non farebbe altro che maledirti perché world dice che è installato un certo insieme di pacchetti quando invece non è così.

non è forse più saggio portarti dietro la directory /etc/portage e /etc/make.conf e poi installare ciò che ti serve?

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che per "portarsi dietro il file di world" intendesse un qualcosa del tipo:

```
cat world-file | xargs emerge
```

comunque anche io consiglierei di darti una spulciata a quello che hai in package.* e non mi ricopierei la /etc, mi sembra un po' una vaccata. al massimo datti un'occhio ai file che hai veramente modificato. in un'ambiente desktop non dovrebbero essere poi molti.

----------

## Kernel78

oppure dare un emerge -e world dopo aver copiato il file world...

La /etc puoi anche ricopiartela ma dopo l'emerge dovrai seguire con attenzione l'etc-update...[/code]

----------

## caio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è forse più saggio portarti dietro la directory /etc/portage e /etc/make.conf e poi installare ciò che ti serve?

 

quelle sicuramente me le copierò nel nuovo sistema, fermo restando che dovrò modificarele  CFLAGS.

Il discorso è che ho una miriade di programmi installati e desidero mantenere il più possibile l'omogeneità tra nuovo e vecchio sistema.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che per "portarsi dietro il file di world" intendesse un qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> ```
> cat world-file | xargs emerge
> ```
> ...

 

esattamente, intendevo proprio quello   :Smile: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque anche io consiglierei di darti una spulciata a quello che hai in package.* e non mi ricopierei la /etc, mi sembra un po' una vaccata. al massimo datti un'occhio ai file che hai veramente modificato. in un'ambiente desktop non dovrebbero essere poi molti.

 

si in effetti i file di cui voglio evitare la riconfigurazione da 0 non dovrebbero essere molti, forse farei prima a salvarmi solo quelli...

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> oppure dare un emerge -e world dopo aver copiato il file world...

 

esatto l'altro metodo di ripristinare il vecchio world era questo, tanto lo farei comunque se installassi il nuovo sistema da stage 3, avevo solo il dubbio su quale dei 2 sistemi fosse + consono per un'operazione di questo tipo

----------

## bandreabis

Sicuri che copiare world e poi dare 

```
emerge -e world
```

 funzioni?

A me non è andato quando ci ho provato.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sicuri che copiare world e poi dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e world
> ```
> ...

 

L'opzione -e (emptytree) serve per compilare qualcosa facendo conto che nessuna delle dipendenze sia installata.

Se ti ha dato errore sarebbe da capire quale errore ti abbia dato ma escluderei sia colpa del -e  :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che non funzioni. avevo provato una volta ma mi sa che portage non va a pigliare i pacchetti da li ma da qualche altra parte. avevo ovviato con il workaround che ho postato sopra.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che non funzioni. avevo provato una volta ma mi sa che portage non va a pigliare i pacchetti da li ma da qualche altra parte. avevo ovviato con il workaround che ho postato sopra.

 

Stai dicendo che emerge -e world non si prende i pacchetti dal file world   :Shocked:  ???

Non ho mai fatto prove in merito ma con affermazioni simili mi sconvolgi ...

P.S. Appena posso mi faccio un backup di world, lo cancello e provo un emerge-pe world ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

mmmm.

ho provato adesso a fare il backup di world ed in effetti mi vuole emergere solo il system. il fatto è che quello che vogliamo fare noi è l'inverso. mettere un file di world in un sistema pulito da stage3 e compilare il world. ed ai tempi in cui avevo provato non me lo faceva. magari è cambiato qualcosa da allora.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mmmm.
> 
> ho provato adesso a fare il backup di world ed in effetti mi vuole emergere solo il system. il fatto è che quello che vogliamo fare noi è l'inverso. mettere un file di world in un sistema pulito da stage3 e compilare il world. ed ai tempi in cui avevo provato non me lo faceva. magari è cambiato qualcosa da allora.

 

La prova allora è anche più banale, prendi un pacchetto che NON è installato nella tua macchina, lo inserisci nel file world e lanci un emerge -ep world la lista che ti sputa fuori dovrebbe differire da un emerge -ep world , con world pulito, solo per le dipendenze del pacchetto aggiunto (e il pacchetto stesso).

Non ho idea se ci siano state modifiche ma da quanto ne so il file world è l'unico posto in cui si trovino i pacchetti facente parti di world.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho aggiunto le qt. questo è il risultato:

```
thunder andrea # emerge -ep world | grep qt

thunder andrea #

```

----------

## Kernel78

Ho fatto una prova anche io con thunderbird e non me lo ha calcolato !!! sono basito  :Shocked:  mi chiedo emerge -e world dove si vada a prendere i pacchetti ...

/EDIT: *man emerge wrote:*   

>        /var/lib/portage/world
> 
>               Contains a list of all user-specified packages.  You can  safely
> 
>               edit  this  file, adding packages that you want to be considered
> ...

 sempre più perplesso ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

eheh! si, infatti è la stessa reazione che ho avuto pure io quando l'ho scoperto.

in ogni caso come file rimane utilissimo nel momento in cui vuoi utilizzare depclean o cose del genere, o in questo caso puoi comunque utilizzarlo. con xargs o altri metodi, quello è il primo che mi era venuto in mente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> L'opzione -e (emptytree) serve per compilare qualcosa facendo conto che nessuna delle dipendenze sia installata.
> 
> Se ti ha dato errore sarebbe da capire quale errore ti abbia dato ma escluderei sia colpa del -e 

 

si, ma -e funziona quando i pacchetti ce li hai installati

non quando ancora prima di cominciare vieni ricoperto di insulti da portage che pensa ci sia installata della roba che invece non c'è

----------

## caio

tralasciando la domanda "qual'è la soluzione migliore per ripristinare il vecchio world" che alla luce delle prove fatte è sicuramente il metodo cat-xargs, mi chiedo perchè la documentazione di emerge dica che si può tranquillamente editare il file per specificare quali pacchetti dovranno essere presi in considerazione per gli aggiornamenti futuri, quando in realtà non è così.

----------

## Ic3M4n

attenzione: aggiornamenti futuri != da sposto il file di world in un'altra posizione.

come dice k.gothmog "non quando ancora prima di cominciare vieni ricoperto di insulti da portage che pensa ci sia installata della roba che invece non c'è"

vuol dire semplicemente che se tu vuoi un sistema funzionante quando dai emerge -uDN world i pacchetti nel file di world vengono presi in considerazione per l'aggiornamento. logicamente se non li hai installati non è un'aggiornamento ma un'installazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> attenzione: aggiornamenti futuri != da sposto il file di world in un'altra posizione.
> 
> come dice k.gothmog "non quando ancora prima di cominciare vieni ricoperto di insulti da portage che pensa ci sia installata della roba che invece non c'è"
> 
> vuol dire semplicemente che se tu vuoi un sistema funzionante quando dai emerge -uDN world i pacchetti nel file di world vengono presi in considerazione per l'aggiornamento. logicamente se non li hai installati non è un'aggiornamento ma un'installazione.

 

Si ma emerge -e world != emerge -uDN world ...

Con -e dovrebbe installare i pacchetti presenti in world e tutte le dipendenze come se non ci fosse nulla di installato (appunto come se l'albero delle dipendenze fosse vuoto: --emptytree)

Per la cronaca sulla mia macchina installata e funzionante senza thunderbird installato edito a mano il file world per aggiungerci thunderbird e lancio un emerge -pe world non vengo assolutamente insultato da portage (e non capisco perchè dovrebbe farlo) ma nella lista di pacchetti non risulta ne thunderbird ne le sue dipendenze.

----------

